# Daft Punk - Random Access Memories



## Stewartfinley (Mar 3, 2012)

Just heard a preview of this album due for release on 20th May, Sounds Amazing.

Been years since last proper Daft Punk Album.

http://www.mp3uing.net/play?id=B76pnLHM06Y&nm=Daft+Punk+Get+Lucky+Random+Access+Memories+teaser+Coachella+HD#.UW7mf76Tf9I.facebook


----------



## Feeder (Nov 25, 2006)

New track 'Get Lucky' is superb :thumb:

Can't wait to hear the rest of the album. Sounding like it won't be a repeat of Justice's 'Audio, Video, Disco', which I thought was very poor for being years in the making.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Get Lucky is an awesome track. I can't stop listening to it right now.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah thomas bangalter,he's a good producer.I prefer his white label house cut-ups,stardust etc than his daft punk stuff but i'll give it a listen.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Loving that get lucky track!


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

They played the full musique album on radio i102104 in ireland yesterday evening with no breaks or adverts. Best radio i have heard in a long while.


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

Just listened to the full album and I'm seriously disappointed. There are maybe 3 half decent tracks (Get Lucky being the best of them), but the rest of the album just feels like background music


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

You can listen to the album for free on iTunes at the moment.

http://www.itunes.com/daftpunk


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Good call. I'm listening to it now.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

I really like the album.


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Mine is in the post


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Found this on spotify! It's a grower, it gets better with every listen


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Agree it's a grower. Contact is simply epic on a good drive. I'm not sure on the German guy though, have I missed something or should I not understand it?


----------



## Multics (Apr 15, 2008)

The thing with this album is that they're trying to introduce funk to their usual dance audience and IMO they fail big time. If I wanted to hear funk and vocoder voices I'd plug my favourite Herbie Han**** album and call it a day, can't compete or recreate his stuff. I see what they tried to do but it's out of place and out of time. 

Get Lucky is good but we'll eventually get sick of it after being played all summer long.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Multics said:


> Get Lucky is good but we'll eventually get sick of it after being played all summer long.


I agree, love the song but trying to avoid it on the radio to prevent this happening


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

A lot of Get Lucky covers going around these days.

Love this one


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I agree Get Lucky will eventually get boring, but right now it's a fave.


----------



## emma-jayne (Nov 5, 2011)

love this album! bought it for the car and downloaded it!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Only had it a couple of day, so not had chance to fully listen, but it's growing on me.


----------

